# V53 new TiVo Edge



## Brian122 (Dec 23, 2020)

I have a brand new OTA Edge to replace a TiVo Bolt. 

At times the Edge shows v53 for all channels. I can resolve this with a cold boot. 

The Bolt works without issue, as does the TV. The signal from OTA antennas haven’t changed in years and I know that is not the problem. 

I can’t tell if the new Edge has a hardware issue or a software issue. 

The Edge is new and the issue started on very first power up. I have a little time to return if needed. 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Definitely call TiVo and get the issue 'registered' with them.

V53 usually means there's an 'issue' with the signal. Maybe too much? Do you have an amplifier on the line?

-KP


----------



## Brian122 (Dec 23, 2020)

kpeters59 said:


> Definitely call TiVo and get the issue 'registered' with them.
> 
> V53 usually means there's an 'issue' with the signal. Maybe too much? Do you have an amplifier on the line?
> 
> -KP


Thank you. I've contacted Tivo.

Nothing else on the line. It's the same antenna and line I've been using with the Tivo Bolt the last three or more years.
When I put the Tivo Bolt in place of the TiVo Edge, the Bolt's channels are perfect. This is definitely isolated to the TiVo Edge.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

I know this is an old thread but here lately we keep getting error V53 on different channels. We had Spectrum come out cause the last guy changed the way our tuning adapter was hooked up and took some Mocha think we had hooked up in our utility room where our router and modem is. This was a over a year ago or longer when we upgraded from our Roamio Plus to the Bolt. We complained to Spectrum and they never did anything about it. A few weeks ago the guy redid our tuning adapter and we needed a new router due to another problem out cell phones kept saying connected but no internet on wifi. Things were good for a week and now every so often channels will say error 53 randomly and I think it's different ones. Spectrum said he was going to do something and shoot some signals to the cable cards and reset the network I think. He said to reboot the Tivo Box and Tuning Adapter and let him know if it still happens and he will send someone out again. It's really irritating my husband and I am just curious if people ever got this fixed.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

kpeters59 said:


> V53 usually means there's an 'issue' with the signal. Maybe too much? Do you have an amplifier on the line?


The OTA Edge is interesting. Roamios and Bolts "tone down" the signal to 72 no matter how strong it is. However Edge does not, what comes in is what shows on the meter, up to 100. Hard to say if that makes a difference, good or bad, my two OTA Edge record pretty well, maybe better than my Roamios/Bolt being used OTA and limited to 72 signal.


----------

